# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Myrrha octodecimguttata.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros siguiendo con los insectos de esta zona de la sierra Norte de Sevilla os presento Myrrha octodecimguttata  es de la familia de los coccinellinae y su alimentación habitual son los pulgones con el  consiguiente beneficio para los agricultores.





Como se puede observar las manchas que tienen sobre los élitros forman una especie de laberinto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

